# Radhalle in bayern



## waldvogel (3. Dezember 2010)

Das RadQuartier und somit die allseits beliebte Radhalle aus Oberfranken in Bayern hat einen neuen Standort und ist mehr da den je. 
Ab dem 26.12.2010 kann es wieder regelmässig mit 2Rad/- sowie auch Skateboard und sogar Fingerboard oder auch Scooter aktive Leuten losgehen.
Die Halle welche auf über 800qm angesiedelt ist, verfügt über eine große MTB/BMX Dirtjump Line, einem Foampit, einem kleinen Table, kleine Skatearea sowie andere kleine Obstacles.
Zusätzlich befindet sich im RadQuartier auch noch ein Shop, in dem die Gäste gegen kleines Geld super stylische Klamotten/Parts und anderen Stuff erwerben können.


Hier Details: 



Öffnungszeiten: WEIHNACHTSSPECIAL:
26.12.2010 / 12:00 - 22:00 Uhr 
27.12.2010 / 12:00 - 21:00 Uhr 
28.12.2010 / 12:00 - 21:00 Uhr 
29.12.2010 / 12:00 - 21:00 Uhr 
30.12.2010 / 12:00 - 21:00 Uhr 
-------------------------------------- 



!!! Öffnungszeiten 01.01.2011 - 01.03.2011 !!!
Mittwoch, 15:30 - 21:00 Uhr 
Freitag, auf Anfrage 
Samstag, 12:00 - 22:00 Uhr (Open End) 
Sonntag, 12:00 - 21:00 Uhr 
--------------------------------- 


die genaue Adresse ist: 

Schützenstraße 4 
95158 Kirchenlamitz 
Deutschland das liegt in Oberfragen / Bayern und ist nicht weit von dem fahrradbegeistertem Ort HOF entfernt. 

Wenn ihr also auch dem Winter entrinnen wollt, ab mit euch ins RadQuartier. 

Da die Internetpräsenz www.RadQuartier.de sich z.Zt. noch im Ausbau befindet müsst ihr euch leider mit der Facebook: 

www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Rad...1419557?v=info 

Side zufrieden geben. 

Bei Fragen, Anregungen oder anderen Belangen meldet euch einfach.

Euer RadQuartier


----------



## osarias (10. Dezember 2010)

Der Facebook Link geht nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osarias (20. Dezember 2010)

Habt Ihr nicht noch ein paar mehr Infos, Bilder, usw.
Was kostet das fahren!?
Wir würden gerne vorbei kommen mit 3-4 Personen, aber bei 120km Anreise wären noch ein paar weitere Infos schön!

Gruß


----------



## Meiki (20. Dezember 2010)

jap wir würden mit unserem Skate/BMX Stammtisch auch gern mal vorbeikommen,aber mehr infos und bilder wären top


----------



## osarias (21. Dezember 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498869

Warum lässt nur "waldvogel" nix mehr von sich hören!?


----------



## Meiki (21. Dezember 2010)

wollte es auch gerade posten,hat sich ja alles geklärt
bald gehts auf ins RadQuartier


----------

